# Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front



## DanielSan85 (7. Januar 2018)

*Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

Moin,

Werde mir das Fractal Design Meshify C zulegen.
Besitze einen 280er Radi, der bei diesem Case in die Front muss.

Zwei Fragen dazu:
1. In welcher Position müssen sich die Schläuche befinden?
Oben oder unten? Oder ist das vllt sogar egal?
Kurze Info, es ist die Corsair H100i GTX.

2. Ist es richtig das die Lüfter an der Außenseite des Radis sein sollen
und somit Kühle Luft ins Gehäuse innere durch den Radi pusten müssen?

Wäre sehr Dankbar für Tips 

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## HellesWlanKabel (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

die sollten nach außen und dann kannst du ja die Lüfter umdrehen und dann kann man ja die Richtung bestimmen. Obwohl ich in das Gehäuse reinpuste weil sonst zieht man die "warme" Luft durch den Radiator!

MFG
Simon


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

Wenn du den Radi vorn einbaust, kannst du die Lüfter auch saugend auf die Innenseite montieren. Denk aber dran das du auch Lüfter hast die hinten die Luft wieder rausblasen. Nicht das deine GraKa erstickt 

Schläuche würde ich nach oben nehmen, kommt aber drauf an wie es mit dem Platz aussieht. Nicht das die Schläuche knicken. Konnte meinen Radi nur oben montieren.


----------



## DanielSan85 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

Danke für die Hilfe 
Gleich noch eine Frage die mir noch Eingefallen ist:

Ob das alle wohl mit der Graka passt? Habe die Gigabyte 1080 G1.
Ist ja alles schon ne enge Kiste.
Hab nen Vid gesehen wo jemand echt Probleme hatte mit nem 280er Radi
und ner GTX 1080 Strix Rog. Diese ist allerdings auch knapp 20mm länger als 
die Gigabyte.


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

Hab das Baugleiche C TG Case. Bei mir gings um ein paar Millimeter nicht mit vorn einbauen. Wirst dann wohl auch nach Oben ausweichen müssen.
Guckst du sysProfile: ID: 88084 - eviLGrin


----------



## DanielSan85 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

Oben passt laut Hersteller leider kein 280er Radi oben


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

Du hast die gleiche AiO wie ich... Das ist ne 240er.... Oder hast du eine andere?


----------



## DanielSan85 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Schläuche beim Radi in der Front*

Ah damn hab mich verschrieben oben, habe die h110i gtx :/

Muss mich dann leider nach nem anderen Gehäuse umschauen, wohl oder übel


----------

